# HELP - fried chicken burns quickly



## chaim baconman (Feb 16, 2012)

i love fried chicken but whenever i make it, it usually gets burnt on the outside very quickly and i end up having to finish it in the oven.  i have a thermometer and everything.  could it be the cornmeal i put in with the flour? i use a cast iron dutch oven by the way also.  please help.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2012)

The easy answer is the oil is too hot.  What temperature are you cooking at?


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 16, 2012)

How hot is the oil?  How much of the chicken is submerged in the oil (how deep) at one time?

.40


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

No enough oil, temp too high. And I never make fried chicken with cornmeal. Burns too easily. What are your ingredients you are coating them in? Eggs, milk, flour, breadcrumbs, cornmeal, buttermilk? Do you want a soft crust or chrunchy? Can you give us more information please. Do you still have the same amount of oil at the end as you started with? Are you using left over oil? If so, has it been strained through a cheesecloth? 

Bet you never thought frying chicken could be so complicated. But everyone has their own way of doing it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 17, 2012)

Is the chicken refrigerator cold (bad) or is it at room temperature (good)?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you trying to fry it (oil come 1/2 - 2/3 up the pieces) or are you trying to deep fry it (submerge the whole piece IN the oil)?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 17, 2012)

are you using the proper size chicken, fryer/roaster?

As you can see, there are a multitude of variables.


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor thing. By the time she answers all these questions, she will never want to fry chicken again.  

Someone needs to give her distinct directions and ingredients for *fried *chicken. Any volunteers?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 17, 2012)

It is the usual case on Internet forums that the OP doesn't provide sufficient info to answer the question. Part of the process, particularly when the OP made it their first post ever, is for them to come back and give some sort of feedback so the process can proceed. Otherwise we could write a book covering every aspect of frying chicken and still might not answer the question.


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

So true Greg. We all have our own method and recipe for Fried Chicken. I alwys make sure the oil stays half way up the pieces so that when I turn it over, the other side is going to be completely cooked also. And dependiing on which piece is in the pan, I make sure each side gets a minimum of 10 minutes each side. Nothing worse than be halfway thourgh your favorite piece and come across a half cooked piece that is raw toward the middle. A definite turnoff.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It is the usual case on Internet forums that the OP doesn't provide sufficient info to answer the question. Part of the process, particularly when the OP made it their first post ever, is for them to come back and give some sort of feedback so the process can proceed. Otherwise we could write a book covering every aspect of frying chicken and still might not answer the question.



Not only that, but sometimes they don't come back at all.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 17, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Not only that, but sometimes they don't come back at all.



I was avoiding negativity. 

You just know that in about 5 years somebody will reply to this topic and add their own question which is only vaguely related to the OP at all. Some of us will read it when it gets resurrected and remember several people in the current topic and wonder whatever became of them.

Or they'll reply to the OP with the perfect answer, the OP having never returned.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I was avoiding negativity.
> 
> You just know that in about 5 years somebody will reply to this topic and add their own question which is only vaguely related to the OP at all. Some of us will read it when it gets resurrected and remember several people in the current topic and wonder whatever became of them.
> 
> Or they'll reply to the OP with the perfect answer, the OP having never returned.




In this case, several members have posted, but the OP still has only the one original post.  It happens fairly often.


----------



## chaim baconman (Feb 17, 2012)

sorry for late reply, can't surf internet at work... i'll try to address everyone's questions.

i coated the chicken in egg and used a mixture of about 80-90% flour and the rest was bread crumbs and cornmeal.  the oil was about 1 inch deep in the dutch oven, and the oil thermometer read about 325F.  it started looking burnt on the outside within the first 3-4 minutes.  i used new corn oil.  chicken was refrigerated then spiced then put in egg and coated in flour mixture and sat for about 10-15 mins before putting in oil.  internal temp was not even above 100F after a few minutes and to avoid being too burnt i just baked it to finish off.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry about the off topic chat. We sometimes get a bit carried away...

Okay... In following your recipe I realize it's not any big help to give you another recipe, because you probably want to fix your own recipe. So I'll offer a few suggestions:

As noted above, remove your chicken from the refrigerator and set it on the counter and let it get nearer to room temperature, perhaps an hour would be reasonable (although not a long time due to food safety rules).

Recipes I've seen and cooked applied the flour to the chicken first, then the egg dip, then rolling in cornmeal, crushed corn cereal, crushed crackers, etc. I wonder if a coating with such a large amount of flour might be the problem since I haven't seen any recipes using that much over the egg coating.

It's not at all unusual to start at 365F-375F and quickly brown the chicken pieces, then reduce the heat to 325F and cover and continue cooking for 30 minutes until done. The recipes that had that didn't have a heavy floury coating. I conclude that your cooking temperature being too hot is not the cause of your problem.

I feel like I'm stepping off the deep end and I may live to regret it when the experts chime in, but I think you should change your crumby coating mixture, and particularly I would lose the flour. I think you've made in effect an egg-flour batter that won't stand such high cooking temperatures, perhaps compounded by using refrigerator cold chicken pieces.


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

Greg, I don't know if you ever saw the piece from ATK, but they used Bisquick for their flour mixture. Down south the folks swear by buttermilk. They soak the chicken parts in buttermilk for no less than an hour, longer if possible. So ATK went with this idea. They removed the chicken parts from the buttermilk letting each piece drain first. Then they rolled it in the Bisquick. They found that the more pieces they rolled in the flour mixture, the more crumbly the mixture became. And the more crispier it fried up. So they tried not draining the parts as much and placed them right in the Bisquick mixture. That way the mixture became crumblier. I believe they placed their seasonings in the Bisquick mix. No bread crumbs, no eggs. Nothing else.

Also I think she needs more oil. It should always come up to half of the piece. And like size pieces should be cooked together. Legs, thighs and wings. Breasts should be cooked separately. I cook my pieces for ten minutes on each side. The breasts a little longer. And once the temperature comes back up, I lower it by 25º. Then I start timing it. Also, when you get to the last pieces to put in, check your oil to make sure it hasn't become too dirty. And to make sure you have enough still in the pan to come up to half way on the pieces. If not try to remove any pieces of the coating sitting at the bottom or floating and add some more oil. Let it come up to temperature. You wouldn't think so, but oil does evaporate. I definitely do not use a cover on mine. That raises the temperature way above where I want it. And the steam from the chicken dilutes the oil. 

When you first place the pieces in the oil, it seals the coating helping it from becoming greasy when you lower the temperature. I also drain my chicken on brown paper bags. Paper towels just stick to the chicken. Paper bags do not. I also keep a piece of foil over it. If I am cooking a LOT of chicken (like two or more chickens) I place the pieces in a warm oven (150ºF.)  till all the pieces are done. I hope this information helps. 

I don't use breadcrumbs or cornmeal. They burn too quickly. Remember, breadcrumbs are from a product that has already been baked. Now you are cooking them again by exposing them directly to the heat. It is not like meatballs or meatloaf where they are mixed inside the meat. Cornmeal burns quickly also. It needs liquid to slow down the cooking process if you are going to expose it to the heat directly. That's why foods that have been coated with batter, (dry and liquid mixed together) don't burn as readily. Good luck.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 17, 2012)

Addie I recall the ATK episode, and like you said they didn't use egg. The OP's problem as stated is that the outside burns before the inside is cooked. ATK's batter if you could call it that would be a milk-flour batter instead of an egg-flour batter. I'm suggesting that the latter is more susceptible to burning. Or stating it another way, if you don't get of the flour then get rid of the egg. There are plenty of ways to fry chicken that don't involve eggs. And of course there are plenty of fried chicken recipes involving a milk or buttermilk soak.

The OP says the oil is 1" deep. That's plenty to suffice for pan frying. BTW one way to handle the breasts is to cut them in half, to end up with a size similar to the other pieces. (The oil is soaking into the breading, not evaporating.) Your suggestion of draining on brown paper bags vs. paper towels is a good one!

There are plenty of cornmeal and breadcrumb pan fried chicken recipes on the Internet. I presume at least some of them are good. However I like ATK's idea the best. I've always found that whenever ATK tests any recipe they are either the best or among the best. I think we agree that the OP has to use a different coating recipe. I think the method chosen is more appropriate to chicken nuggets or strips which can be cooked more quickly without burning the coating. Flour then egg then crumbs is often used as a breading for skinless boneless chicken or for pan fried fish fillets.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 17, 2012)

*Wow great answers, just a thought to add, I was looking at smoke points of oil and found unrefined corn oil has a lower smoke point than that of refined corn oil.Cooking Oil Smoke Points*


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2012)

It's generally true that unrefined oils have much lower smoke point than their refined counterparts.  

The majority of supermarket oils are refined and should provide the higher smoke points needed for fried chicken.

I use corn oil for most frying with no issues.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

Question??? Does peanut oil leave a peanut taste on the product being fried? I have never bought it, but have considered it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends on what you are frying Addie.  Potatoes are fairly flavorless and will pick up a slight peanutty flavor.  With stronger flavors, like fried chicken, I don't think you would notice.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on what you are frying Addie. Potatoes are fairly flavorless and will pick up a slight peanutty flavor. With stronger flavors, like fried chicken, I don't think you would notice.


 
Thanks. I think I will pick up a bottle next time I go shopping. Will let you know. Fortunately, I am not allergic to nuts of any kind. Just the two legged ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thanks. I think I will pick up a bottle next time I go shopping. Will let you know. Fortunately, I am not allergic to nuts of any kind. Just the two legged ones.



Gee, and I thought you liked me... xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> Question??? Does peanut oil leave a peanut taste on the product being fried? I have never bought it, but have considered it.



Peanut oil made in the USA are highly filtered and therefore pretty tasteless.  Asian peanut oils have a distinct peanut aroma and taste.  I use Asian peanut oil for stirfrys.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, and I thought you liked me... xoxoxoxoxo


 
Well, you are the exception.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 18, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't use breadcrumbs in chicken frying. IMHO they aren't good for long periods of frying like is necessary for chicken. I would stick with seasoned flour, or just seasoning.....


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 18, 2012)

I deep fry with peanut oil and have never found it to add any flavor to what I am cooking.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> I deep fry with peanut oil and have never found it to add any flavor to what I am cooking.


 
Thanks. I don't do too much frying every since the gall bladder attack. And I will never touch Chinese food again.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

What is wrong with Chinese food? (Other than maybe you don't like it.)

I'm not a big peanut oil user but I've never noticed any peanut taste or aroma.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> What is wrong with Chinese food? (Other than maybe you don't like it.)
> 
> I'm not a big peanut oil user but I've never noticed any peanut taste or aroma.


 
Ninety-nine percent of Chinese food is fried. And more women than men who are brought to the ER for gall bladder attacks recently ate Chinese food. No thanks, don't care to go through that event again. I developed sepsis in my gall bladder and blood system. Don't have to tell me twice.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

Deep fried, pan fried and stir fried are all drastically different concepts. My average stir fry uses only 1-2 T. of oil. Furthermore Asian stir fries often feature huge amounts of vegetables, far more than in Western diets.

I think you should avoid deep fried foods (US-Southern, US-fast food) and pan fried foods (US-Southern, and ... um). You can't equate stir fries with deep fries... Well you can, that's your freedom of opinion.

I presume you avoid all oils when cooking foods.

I'm enthusiastic about Asian foods and about Mediterranean cooking because I think they're both more healthful than our usual American fare.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Another case of "it hasn't happened to you" you have no clue what it is like.  Better to avoid what causes a gallbladder attack than experience it again.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't eat that much fried food, particularly deep fried or pan fried foods. I don't eat a lot of cholesterol laden foods and my cholesterol tests come back within reasonable bounds.

You know I'm an Asian cuisine enthusiast but my enthusiasm does not involve proselytizing others to my preferences. I don't understand how you can cook much in any cuisine without at least some oils and some frying. Asian recipes heavily tend towards stir fries. I avoid the deep fries for the most part. (Okay I cook tempura a couple times a year.)

Perhaps you can describe what you don't like about frying in terms of fried chicken (but realize that I myself usually cook oven "fried" chicken replica recipes that try to duplicate deep or pan frying but without the heavy oil)..

Perhaps you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Again, until you have had a gall bladder attack, then you don't have any idea why someone would be averse to causing another by eating any foods that can cause it.  Your favored Asian cuisines are NOT cooked in your kitchen and the Asian restaurants are just as likely to use the same cheap, unhealthy oils that every other place uses.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

Do tell us about which oils these are. Currently I use olive oil and occasionally canola oil, very rarely peanut oil. Most of the Asian cuisine I eat comes from my own kitchen. Admittedly I'm not very traditional in my recipes. I mostly use olive oil for stir fries. I mostly use canola for deep or pan frying, as in the topic. I'm telling this to you in advance so I can be ambushed. (Oh I use sesame oil too, occasionally, for flavor.)


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Deep fried, pan fried and stir fried are all drastically different concepts. My average stir fry uses only 1-2 T. of oil. Furthermore Asian stir fries often feature huge amounts of vegetables, far more than in Western diets.
> 
> I think you should avoid deep fried foods (US-Southern, US-fast food) and pan fried foods (US-Southern, and ... um). You can't equate stir fries with deep fries... Well you can, that's your freedom of opinion.
> 
> ...




There is also a huge misunderstanding/misconception on fried foods. There certainly ARE better/more health conscience ways to prepare things, but when it is done right, fried food shouldn't be greasy, and the caloric increase comes more from the breading, than for the addition of oil.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> Ninety-nine percent of Chinese food is fried. And more women than men who are brought to the ER for gall bladder attacks recently ate Chinese food. No thanks, don't care to go through that event again. I developed sepsis in my gall bladder and blood system. Don't have to tell me twice.




I would say there is some truth to this, but as for 99% being fried, that is 90% wrong.

I am sorry for your heath issues.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I would say there is some truth to this, but as for 99% being fried, that is 90% wrong.
> 
> I am sorry for your heath issues.


 
Whenever I have ordered Chincese food from an open kitchen, I see them dump in the oil, then the food into a wok. I stopped ordering egg rolls years ago because of all the grease in the roll part. I also stopped ordering the fried rice for the same reason. Can you name me one dish that is placed in an oven for finishing? That isn't cooked in a wok? 

A number of years back when the food police were out in full force, they named Chinese food as one of the worst foods for grease and being the unhealthiest for us. Like many others, I thought all those veggies would be good for you. But not when their only pan in the kitchen is a wok of different sizes.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Whenever I have ordered Chincese food from an open kitchen, I see them dump in the oil, then the food into a wok. I stopped ordering egg rolls years ago because of all the grease in the roll part. I also stopped ordering the fried rice for the same reason. *Can you name me one dish that is placed in an oven for finishing?* *That isn't cooked in a wok?*
> 
> A number of years back when the food police were out in full force, they named Chinese food as one of the worst foods for grease and being the unhealthiest for us. Like many others, I thought all those veggies would be good for you. But not when their only pan in the kitchen is a wok of different sizes.




lol, it's Chinese food. Of course they are going to use a Wok. As for egg rolls, I agree. and it helps to know that they are rolled hundreds at a time, fried, and then stored, allowing them to just act like sponges, soaking up grease.

There are plenty of healthy options:

Steamed dumplings, leek and Chicken dim Sum, chicken satay, Steam salt and pepper shrimp, most of the soups, Chicken and Broccoli, curry Chicken,  Any "white coral" style dish,  Shredded Pork with String beans, Pepper steak, beef and broccoli/mixed vegetables, Most all of the moo Shi(as you assemble it your self and can personally control it). . . .these are just things that I go for.


most of the Chinese restaurants in my area also off many of the dishes that are fried, as grilled or steamed.

The idea of a wok, and proper stir frying is also one of the healthier ways to cook. It should(when done properly) require very little oil, a ripping hot wok, and fast cooking with a lot of movement. Nothing every really sits in pools of oil, when done properly. I am not understanding your correlation between woks, and unhealthy/oily. A Wok is a tool, not a health risk.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*Not to be repetitive - Flour and Oil Types*

I always deep fry in chickpea flour as it does not permit the oil to enter the element being fried. It works wonderfully with fish too. 

If you are burning, it is because of the type of oil that is being employed and / or flame too high or it is too hot and the chicken too cold.

Hope this aids in making great fried chicken.

Thanx for post.
M.C.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thanks. I think I will pick up a bottle next time I go shopping. Will let you know. Fortunately, I am not allergic to nuts of any kind. Just the two legged ones.


 
*IMHO I think that grapeseed oil is ideal for any deepfry application, it is flavorless and has a very high smoke point. I always have a bottle in the cupboard and although I don't deepfry often, it is great for everyday use. *

*Two thumbs up.*


----------



## chaim baconman (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i think the burning was because of the corn meal/bread crumbs mixed in with the flower.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 29, 2012)

You know DC will always beat a topic to death--because we all love to discuss cooking--you know like in the site name--so if anybody asks a question and there's 100 replies then there's bound to be one that has the correct answer. 

Question is, which one?


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 6, 2012)

for frying anything, i use corn FLOUR --- it produces a superior crust. i fry ONLY in 100% peanut oil. if heated to the proper temperature (usually about 370 is when i add food, which lowers it to about 350-360 for frying) the sear is so quick and hot that the food is not greasy at all. i just finished a batch of 4 dozen eggrolls deep fried in peanut oil and did not have to add ANY oil at all. drained well and stored in the freezer, i reheat in the toaster oven to bake. they are super crisp and crunchy with no greasiness at all. 

when making chicken or scallops, i might make a mixture of duke's mayonnaise (a much better blended egg, basically) thinned with a little milk or cream. i would dip the scallops/chicken in corn flour, then the mayo/milk, then the flour again and into the hot peanut oil. it's a no-fail formula for goodness, even with leftovers (which is really hard to do with fried food of any kind). 

the peanut oil has a much higher flash point and can take the very high heat needed to make the sear and keep the food from absorbing grease. the corn flour makes a huge difference. corn meal is too coarse and grainy and burns easily, and wheat flour is too gummy. the coating is very thin, crisp and the meats seared so still juicy and tender (easy to overcook small things in a hot fryer).

hope this helps ...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 6, 2012)

It's an interesting suggestion to use mayonnaise as the interface between the food being cooked and the breading medium. I'll be interested in exploring this concept.


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 6, 2012)

the thinned mayonnaise acts as a very fine, uniform egg coating (must be real mayo to work) --- the milk or cream should be just enough for the wetness to run off, leaving minimal coating. you can test with a spoon. 

this combination with corn flour creates a very light, crisp but perfect seal to keep the chicken/fish totally away from the oil. 

i'd be interested to know what you think.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd be interested in how a mixture of honey and mustard would perform in frying (to hold on the breading). I sometimes use that in oven "fried" chicken recipes.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I'd be interested in how a mixture of honey and mustard would perform in frying (to hold on the breading). I sometimes use that in oven "fried" chicken recipes.




there are no adhesion properties to either.

The reason mayo works, is because of the egg. Just like during war time, when fresh eggs where scarce, and hard to come by, Mayonnaise cakes became the "thing", mayo is eggs and oil, and to be honest, some of the most moist cakes I have ever had the pleasure of trying(when putting Mayo as a mystery ingredient in pastry chefs mystery box) were because of the mayo.

Mustard, and honey have no adhesion, you would end up with a bunch of (pretty tasty) batter flakes, all fried up golden, while your bird would be more naked than breaded.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> there are no adhesion properties to either.


Maybe not in oil but try dipping your chicken pieces in a honey and mustard mixture, then Shake 'n Bake, then into the oven per package directions. It tastes pretty good and is a nice change from "stock" Shake 'n Bake chicken. I'm pretty sure I got the idea off one of their packages somewhere. Not that Shake 'n Bake is exactly haute cuisine. 

I wonder what would happen if you mixed honey and mustard into your egg or mayonnaise then fried it...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Maybe not in oil but try dipping your chicken pieces in a honey and mustard mixture, then Shake 'n Bake, then into the oven per package directions. It tastes pretty good and is a nice change from "stock" Shake 'n Bake chicken. I'm pretty sure I got the idea off one of their packages somewhere. Not that Shake 'n Bake is exactly haute cuisine.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you mixed honey and mustard into your egg or mayonnaise then fried it...




Well, you never made mention of shaking and baking, that would certainly have a better chance of making it. Baking is a far less 'violent", in terms of blowing off your coating, compared to frying.

Why not just marinate the chicken in a honey, mustard style of marinade? A honey mustard brine, with garlic, some smoked paprika(to round it out), a little something citrus-y to cut it? I dunno, just throwing it out there.

Honey, is glucose, it would burn before your chicken was cooked.Mustard, burns pretty darn quick too(though I have no molecular science behind it, it just does). I mean, certainly no harm in trying, so whatever blows up your skirt.

Fried chicken CAN be "Haute Cuisine" Though, we won awards to prove it, lol. use to do a Sweet Tea marinated, buttermilk fried chicken, and won quite a few Golden Fork Awards back in the 757, also, Mango Curry Fried Chicken. . .but the breading for that was more like a Korean Style(Think Bon Chon) Style coating, and the key was all about the marinade, and Sous Vide before ever seeing a fryer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Well, you never made mention of shaking and  baking, that would certainly have a better chance of making it. Baking  is a far less 'violent", in terms of blowing off your coating, compared  to frying.
> 
> Why not just marinate the chicken in a honey, mustard style of marinade?  A honey mustard brine, with garlic, some smoked paprika(to round it  out), a little something citrus-y to cut it? I dunno, just throwing it  out there.
> 
> ...



I cook a whole gamut of things for dinner. Sometimes I'll spend 2 hours preparing a dinner and other times like tonight it was straight out of the supermarket frozen food section into my microwave and then onto my table.Some days I'm lazy or sick. Other days I feel inspired. Shake 'n Bake is near the freezing point on my gourmet thermometer, but I have to eat every day. I mean I guess...  I never tried not eating...

The Mango Curry Fried Chicken sounds good. 

ETA:

I had to laugh. I Googled it (Curry Fried Chicken recipes). Bobby Flay has a recipe for that but you have to inhale deeply to get the title out all in one breath: Cast Iron Skillet Curry Fried Chicken with Curry and Mango-Yogurt Sauce and Red Chile Asparagus ... probably not the type of recipe you had in mind. Definitely not the sort of recipe I'd cook on a day when I'm lazy or sick...


----------



## Shameez (Jun 1, 2012)

This is easy, your oil is definitely too hot. I suggest you touch your pan with a small part of the chicken to see if its warm. It doesn't have to be boiling hot. I normally add a little bit of water to the pan when i have all my chicken in. Close with the lid and leave for a few minutes before turning it. Then i add a little water again just to steam it through. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 3, 2012)

Shameez said:


> This is easy, your oil is definitely too hot. I suggest you touch your pan with a small part of the chicken to see if its warm. It doesn't have to be boiling hot. I normally add a little bit of water to the pan when i have all my chicken in. Close with the lid and leave for a few minutes before turning it. Then i add a little water again just to steam it through.
> 
> Hope this helps



I'm sorry, are you saying you are adding in water, to your fried chicken? Like REAL Fried Chicken, not sauteing, but Frying in a couple inches of HOT oil?

Adding water to that is a recipe for disaster, and a good way to start a fire.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 3, 2012)

There isn't any place for water in fried chicken. If you add water it becomes steamed chicken. Steamed chicken is not fried chicken, and steaming destroys the crispy coating that we all strive for in fried chicken.

Best solution for any fried chicken doneness problem: fry it in oil then finish it off in the oven.


----------



## Shameez (Jun 4, 2012)

Adding a little water seems to work for me. Then i know my chicken is not underdone on the inside and still get a crispy coating when its done. Anyway, was just trying to help


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2012)

Shameez said:


> Adding a little water seems to work for me. Then i know my chicken is not underdone on the inside and still get a crispy coating when its done. Anyway, was just trying to help


 
Sometimes a response to a posting comes across as being attacked. It is certainly not meant to be. I can't think of anyhone here who is a member who is deliberately unkind to another member. Believe me, I too have made that mistake. Your contribution is definitely appreciated. 

Anyway, welcome to DC. It is always good to have another member. And another answer to a question. There is never a single solution to a problem.


----------



## Shameez (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanx Addie


----------



## letscook (Jun 4, 2012)

I like to start frying my chicken in the cast iron frying pan with either canola or peanut oil, till all side crisp up and then place chicken on a baking sheet and finish in the oven. 
Reason why is I am at the frying pan for a short time and while it is finishing in the oven I can get everything else ready. It comes out great everytime as if I stood at the stove frying it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I'm sorry, are you saying you are adding in water, to your fried chicken? Like REAL Fried Chicken, not sauteing, but Frying in a couple inches of HOT oil?
> 
> Adding water to that is a recipe for disaster, and a good way to start a fire.





Shameez said:


> Adding a little water seems to work for me. Then i know my chicken is not underdone on the inside and still get a crispy coating when its done. Anyway, was just trying to help


Yes, you were just trying to help. So was TATTRAT. He was pointing out that frying chicken in a couple of inches of hot oil, which is what we were discussing, is dangerous. We wouldn't want someone to read your post and add water to inches of hot oil and start an explosive fire.


----------



## Shameez (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Tax Lady. Your opinion is well noted. Have a awesome day further


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yes, you were just trying to help. So was TATTRAT. He was pointing out that frying chicken in a couple of inches of hot oil, which is what we were discussing, is dangerous. We wouldn't want someone to read your post and add water to inches of hot oil and start an explosive fire.



Thanks, that's is exactly right. Wasn't intending/trying to hurt anyones e-feelings.


----------

